# Recruitment agencies - graduate/entry level



## SAB1987 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi there,

I'm sorry if this has been asked before but I'm struggling to find the right answer.

I am a UK student about to graduate and I am relocating to the UAE to be with my fiancé in June. I would like to start applying for positions now but all I can find on the internet is recruitment websites that have lists of jobs for experienced professionals - as I don't have work experience so sending my CV is pretty pointless. Instead, what I am looking for are recruitment consultants who deal with graduate/entry-level positions. I have tried looking on google but I keep being taken to recruitment websites with long lists of jobs - that includes Gradberry that is pretty useless!

I have managed to find these though:
Michael Page,
Morgan McKilney
Gulf Connexions.

Any other would be a massive help - either Abu Dhabi or Dubai based.

Thank you


----------

